# Burning and Dodging question



## theres126 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello- I'm fairly new to lightroom (about 6 months), and am getting pretty familiar with the basics. One thing I have a question about though. When I choose the selection brush and choose dodge or burn, it doesn't seem to do anything to the area I've selected. I end up just adjusting the exposure manually in those areas. Does this sound right? I'm not sure if I've done something wrong.
Thanks!
Theresa


----------



## clee01l (Nov 3, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
Burning and Dodging presets are not part of the Target Adjustment Tool package included with LR.  There are other third party presets and I have used several of these.  They mostly set the exposure slider by trivial amounts and these do not produce significant changes.  If you can tell me which Burn & Dodge presets you use and how much they adjust the TAT Exposure slider. I can make some recommendations.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 4, 2014)

Where did the TAT tool come from Clee?  Are we not talking about the Adjustment Brush?


----------



## clee01l (Nov 4, 2014)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Where did the TAT tool come from Clee?  Are we not talking about the Adjustment Brush?


Yes we are speaking of the Adjustment Brush not the TAT.  I got myself confused.


----------



## ErikT (Nov 5, 2014)

Theresa,

Maybe you should check this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UFnf3TeVpdQ
It's a youtube tutorial from Serge Ramelli.
He is doing a lot of dodge and buring during his edits.
I have learned a lot from these tutorials.


----------

